# South Coast Cruise to Burghley



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Unfortunately I need someone else to organise this if possible, as I cannot commit to actually being around on the Saturday as yet.

Any volunteers? Perhaps a Hampshire Regular via Basingstoke and Surrey to 'pick up' the inbetweeeeniees......................

Your Topless SouthCoast Rep :-*


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

According to my version of Autoroute, it adds 35 miles to the journey from the Bristol area, to go via Reading.

Don't know what the opinion of the other South West/Wales cruisers will be, but might be nice to take this route and RV with "your gang" ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm up for that....

(the meetup at Reading and Donna being topless)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I can meet you at Junction 8/9 M4 ? Are you going M25 or cutting cross-country ?


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Do you have any details about this cruising ?

Where does it start from ? At which hour ? etc.

We'll be at least 8 TTs coming from France at Portsmouth on saturday morning. It would be cool to have a nice cruising with some UK TT owners to PeterBorough.

It will be my third annual UK TT meeting ... I did them all !?! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

John6 (TTotal) - will you be around to meet Fanck and the other 8 TT's from the ferry?

I will meet you guys enroute....

L


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Whats the chances ( not based on my track record of cruise organisation that is) that we can get a 2-thirds of the way there meet between the South Wales / South East / South Coast Peoples????

Too much organising? Let me redeem my cruise reputation so far and have a go!!??

( Now I am on for the Saturday Cruise due to wangling another 2 weeks out of the estate agents for which to complete on house!! Don't have to move until the 21st now - The things I do for the TTOC)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dons

Love to meet up. Swindon or Reading are on my probably route, but would rather stay off the motorways as much as poss (if everyone else is amenable to that!)

Swindon would be cool, then travel up cross country to Oxford then cut accross the top of the M25 and north? *shrug*

Not looked at the map yet, just guessing from general location!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

After Oxford, cross the M40 and maybe the north & south Midlands owners could meet you at the start of the A43? Some southern owners might want to travel up the M40 to meet you at the A43 also???

Then follow the A43 and cross the M1. Then backroads to the A1.

Just a thought?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

If the M4 / A404 / M40 / A43 route is a goer you are welcome for Coffee at my place, 1.5 miles from A404 & J4 M40 - and I can join you then


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

If this is the route....where is the best place for us travelling from further West to meet you??
Approx what time??


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

This sounds like a plan, maybe the Welsh Crew can meet us there too instead of going all the way to the M25, Suggest a rendevous Rob, Kell can join us then too!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Aye - I'll meet up with y'all somewhere along the line.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> This sounds like a plan, maybe the Welsh Crew can meet us there too instead of going all the way to the M25, Â Suggest a rendevous Rob, Kell can join us then too!!


How many cars are we talking about ? and what time approximately ?

Given I live so close to J4 I quite fancy winding up the neighbours with lots of TTs and my coffee isn't too bad. Alternatively, there is a Pub Car park which if out of opening hours would be a possible meet, about a mile from M40 J4.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I haven't put thought to a route yet, short of what I've already mentioned - so happy to try and make this coming along the M4......


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

mmmm might do the long route into Burghley with you guys if _the chairman_ will let me :

L


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

thats just NuTTs......


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

> How many cars are we talking about ? and what time approximately ?
> 
> Given I live so close to J4 I quite fancy winding up the neighbours with lots of TTs and my coffee isn't too bad. Alternatively, there is a Pub Car park which if out of opening hours would be a possible meet, about a mile from M40 J4.


Speaking for myself and my other Cornish Cruiser (greyman).....we would be happy with this.

Time wise...it's a case of "back calculating". Someone "experienced" give us a clue what time you want to arrive at the hotel, then "work back" the timings so that we know what time to meet at each potential RV en route.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

OK sounds fine - rendezvous at SL7 3NS - are there any activities planned for the afternoon or should we aim to get there at 3 ish ? - in which case I feel the barbecue firing up for a quick Burger or Hotdog break.

Rob


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Well to go to the AGM at 4pm all the cruises need to be at the Butterfly by 3:45 latest...

Depends on if someone wants to organise an out and back run from the Buterfly at say 2:00...?

L


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Its about 80 miles from my house to the hotel - so if we aim for 12 at mine, 3 hours should be ample, probably get there by 1:30 ;D
Any veggies or other deviant requirements ?


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

So, is there someone coming to the meeting from Portsmouth ou Southampton, so that we can join the cruise easily ?

We'll be at least 8 TTs coming from France and going to PeterBorough ! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Franck - I'm not sure about Portsmouth but Donna is not too far from the south coast and I am close to Donna too - maybe she can suggest a meeting point that ties us up with the M40 boys...

What time do you arrive in Portmouth Franck?

Louise


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

We'll arrive very early : between 6:00 and 8:00 am.
So I guess we'll have the time to take a breakfast and go to a meeting point. We'll be happy to join a cruising.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone know if there is a suitable place to RV between junction 9 of the M4, and the A404(M)?

This seems to be the best place to RV for the South West and the South Coast....prior to making the short trip to R6BTT's gaff. Say 1130-ish?


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

M4 junction 11 / A33 north is a little chef ( I think).


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

S West, S Wales, South
Looking at other threads it looks like. 
Cornwall croud A30 - M5 meet other S West at Sedgemoor Services M5, north of J22. 9.15 to 9.30am 
M5 to Bristol - M4 meet S Wales at Leigh Delamere services. 10.15 to 10.30am Then we could meet South cruise at M4 J11 or M4 8/9 11.30 to 11.45 or meet South cruise at R6BT's home for coffee (Highwycome ) 12.15 to 12.30 or meet them all at M40 / A43 Little Chef 13.00 to 13.30pm 
Could end up with 15 to 20 cars or more 
Whats your thoughts.

Lapttop 
itex-TT 
Jampott 
Mav 
Lisa 
CCC 
Donna 
Kell 
R6BTT 
Frank and Co


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

> M4 junction 11 / A33 north is a little chef ( I think).


Edited....as posted whilst Itex submitted above post!!

Itex....sounds OK to me.


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

My map shows a Little chef on the B3031 which is a turning of J11. AA map 2002


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2003)

> My map shows a Little chef on the B3031 which is a turning of J11. AA map 2002


Found that on Autoroute.

Sounds like a detailed enough route with good meeting points....just need people to sign up to them.

Count me in.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Anyone know if there is a suitable place to RV between junction 9 of the M4, and the A404(M)?
> 
> This seems to be the best place to RV for the South West and the South Coast....prior to making the short trip to R6BTT's gaff. Say 1130-ish?


J9 and the A404 are one and the same - you come off the M4 onto A404M which then becomes the A404. I'll have a look around to see if there is anything about - I know there's a pub as if we have 20 cars parking may be a problem.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Can I meet up with you lot at the M40/A43 junction (J ) if you are heading up that way? I think there's services there but there might be a more suitable layby along the A43 a little way (which is now dual carriageway all the way to Silverstone I think).

And on Sunday too which may make a difference.

Rhod


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> S West, S Wales, South
> Looking at other threads it looks like.
> Cornwall croud A30 - M5 meet other S West at Sedgemoor Services M5, north of J22. 9.15 to 9.30am
> M5 to Bristol - M4 meet S Wales at Leigh Delamere services. 10.15 to 10.30am Then we could meet South cruise at M4 J11 or M4 8/9 11.30 to 11.45 or meet South cruise at R6BT's home for coffee Â (Highwycome ) 12.15 to 12.30 or meet them all at M40 / A43 Little Chef 13.00 to 13.30pm
> ...


Thanks for taking charge Itex-TTR! 

Sounds good, If we eliminate J8/9 of the M4 and make the next rendevous Robs or nearby then this will be clearer won't it?

That little chef, is next to a Shell Optimax Garage I think!

Plus then the South coast faithful can meet at either J11 or By Robs, without going too far out west, by coming up through Bracknell from M3.

Rob, get the kettle on and put the cones out!!

Can everyone post where they propose to meet this mass convoy.

I have bought my boyfriend some walkie-talkies for his birthday which is today, very kind and considerate of me, I will ask if I can borrow them, and we can have one in the lead car and one in the tail car! Anyone else got any, bring them along I think you can have 6-8 on one frequency? These larger cruise can get very lost!! (Experience)

I will suggest a mid-meeting point for anyone from the south who wants to follow me to the M4 J11 meeting point, let me know where you are heading from


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Update 8th July 10.30pm
Please Note RV for Robs( R6BTT ) has changed due to toooooo many cars ( I think Rob has not got enough cups) 

This is the route for Saturday 12th July
S West, S Wales, South Â 
Cornwall croud A30 - M5 meet other S West at Sedgemoor Services M5, north of J22. 9.15 to 9.30am Â

M5 to Bristol - M4 meet S Wales at Leigh Delamere services. 10.15 to 10.30am.

(The WELSH meeting point will be CARDIFF GATE SERVICES - there is a Little Chef (for coffee) and we'll head from there with enough time to meet the Bristol / SW posse....

Meet South cruise at M4 J11 / B3031 Little Chef 11.30 to 11.45.

Since it looks like we will be 20 cars, the Marlow / High Wycombe / M40 J4 RV will be at:

The Three Horseshoes Â ;D
Burroughs Grove Hill Â 
Marlow Â 
Bucks SL7 3RA Â 
Â 
Directions: Â 
Either: Â 
Leave the A404 at the A4155 (Marlow Junction), trun left, straight over the first roundabout, right at the second (signposted Marlow Bottom), straight over the next mini Roundabout and the Pub is about 800 yards up the Hill on your Right Hand side. Â 
Â 
Or: Â 
Continue along the A404 until the BIG Handy Cross Roundabout (M40 Junction 4). Take the first exit (minor road before M40 North sliproad) signposted Marlow Bottom 1.5 miles. Press the Accelerator pedal as HARD as you can to see if you can take the first bend flat but watch out for the manhole cover placed where your RH front wheel will be. Continue thru some nice bends at high speed for a mile ish, and you will see the Three Horseshoes on your left. Â 
Â 
The Pub opens at 11:30, if we're going for the 12:00 to 12.30 Â meet I'll be there for 11:45 ish so if anyone is early they can get a coffee / J20 / half of Rebellion Ale etc - would be nice to give them a bit of custom. Â 
They do sandwiches etc too but I have warned them we prob won't be stopping long enough for food. Â

Rob

Then High Wycombe / M40 J10 / A43( Cherwell Services ) 13.15 to 13.30pm Â

Then A43 Northampton, Â A45 Little Billing / Earls Barton Little Chef 2.15 to 2.30pm. 
Then A605 to Peterborough arrive with a lot of luck 3.30ish ready for a drink  or two  or three ;D
Could meet other on this route if they let us know where.
PLEASE CONFIRM YOUR MEETING POINT

We would ask you to arrive early at your RV, we will wait 15 mins at the above meeting points if you miss us meet at next point.
Pete. 
If you have problems or think you have missed us please ring me on mobile 07771 560228. Will let you know where we are, if we are not all lost.
Pete
Â 
Lapttop and Greyman M5 J22/21 Sedgmoor Services
itex-TT Â Mobile 07771 560228 M5 J22/21Sedgmoor Services
Jampott Â M4 J18/17 Leigh Delamere 
Mav Â ?
Lisa Â M40 J10 / A43 Cherwell Services
CCC Â ?
Donna Â J11 or Three Horseshoes
Kell Â Not sure yet
R6BTT / Others. Â The Three Horseshoes
Frank and Co 
Neil1003. Â A45 Little Billing / Earls Barton Little Chef?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

Itex......well done matey...you have qualified for your "cruze organisation badge" Â ;D ;D

We, (greyman and myself) will be leaving Cornwall at about 0745.

For a final list, it might be an idea to add phone numbers next to the expected arrivals at each RV to enable welfare/ETA texts etc.

I will start this with another post straight after this, then all we have to do is "quote" and add our own numbers.....follow my drift??

I've taken the liberty of adding yours ITEX, and I believe your will meet us at sedgemoor??

If people just add themselves chronologically into the mix, and we'll have a full scale attendance sheet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Then High Wycombe / M40 / A43 Little Chef 13.15 to 13.30pm Â


I'm trying to work out how and where I can join this cruise.

Can you confirm that this RV is J10 M40 ( Cherwell services)

If so I shall meet you here at 1.15. ;D
Can I have some mobile no.s please, my 10 yr son will be devasted if we miss you all.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> Anyone know if there is a suitable place to RV between junction 9 of the M4, and the A404(M)?
> 
> This seems to be the best place to RV for the South West and the South Coast....prior to making the short trip to R6BTT's gaff. Say 1130-ish?


There are a couple of laybys on the A404 after it turns into the A404M - will check out the Pub tomorrow which is just off the A4 junction tomorrow. One of the laybys is apparently a famous spot for 'Cottaging' so we do need to make sure which one!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Looking forward to it!

Hopefully some others from South Wales will be there else I'll havea lonely start!!

Camcorder mount arrived today, so intend to have fun on the cruise...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Would love to join you guys somewhere around the M1 / A45 junction, at Northampton, if you're gonna be passing by and there's somewhere we could meet


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Hi Neil,
We could meet you at Little Chef 2.15 to 2.30ish (may be a bit before, depends on traffic) A45 between Little Billing and Earls Barton. Please confirm and please let me have your mobile No so I can ring you when we leave M40 / J10 RV point. Send by IM if you want my No is 07771 560228
Pete. itex-tt


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Hi Neil,
> We could meet you at Little Chef 2.15 to 2.30ish (may be a bit before, depends on traffic) A45 between Little Billing and Earls Barton. Please confirm and please let me have your mobile No so I can ring you when we leave M40 / J10 RV point. Send by IM if you want my No is 07771 560228
> Pete. Â itex-tt


Cheers Pete, sounds like a plan to me, I'll be loitering around the Little Chef car park around 2ish then probably (I'll take a newspaper ).

You have IM re my mobile number.

Look forward to seeing you all in convoy on Saturday ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> There are a couple of laybys on the A404 after it turns into the A404M - will check out the Pub tomorrow which is just off the A4 junction tomorrow. One of the laybys is apparently a famous spot for 'Cottaging' so we do need to make sure which one!


A cottaging car-park is OK! We met in one on the way to the Poole Meet!! The boys really enjoyed the view ;D ;D

WELL DONE PETE an excellent organisation ( I will have to pretend I am not coming and then join it at the last minute more often!!!)

DONNA KEBAB 07900 406711


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Folks - looks like I might have to blow this out.

As a committee member Â 8) I need to be there a bit earlier so that we can talk about you all behind your back. Â (The real reason being that we need to make a few decisions before we open the AGM.)

Damn shame as I've never been part of a TT convoy before. Â :'(


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Since we have approx 20 cars rather than the 10 or so, the M40 Marlow / High Wycombe RV will be:

The Three Horseshoes
Burroughs Grove Hill
Marlow
Bucks SL7 3RA

Directions:
Either:
Leave the A404 at the A4155 (Marlow Junction), trun left, straight over the first roundabout, right at the second (signposted Marlow Bottom), straight over the next mini Roundabout and the Pub is about 800 yards up the Hill on your Right Hand side.

Or:
Continue along the A404 until the BIG Handy Cross Roundabout (M40 Junction 4). Take the first exit (minor road before M40 North sliproad) signposted Marlow Bottom 1.5 miles. Press the Accelerator pedal as HARD as you can to see if you can take the first bend flat but watch out for the manhole cover placed where your RH front wheel will be. Continue thru some nice bends at high speed for a mile ish, and you will see the Three Horseshoes on your left.

The Pub opens at 11:30, if we're going for the 12:00 meet I'll be there for 11:45 ish so if anyone is early they can get a coffee / J20 / half of Rebellion Ale etc - would be nice to give them a bit of custom.
They do sandwiches etc too but I have warned them we prob won't be stopping long enough for food. 
My mobile no is 07710 353741. And I'll be in a Silver TTC, you will have to guess the reg no.
Rob


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Update 8th July 11.00pm 
Please Note RV for Robs( R6BTT ) has changed due to toooooo many cars ( I think Rob has not got enough cups) Â Â

This is the route for Saturday 12th July 
S West, S Wales, South Â 
Cornwall croud A30 - M5 meet other S West at Sedgemoor Services M5, north of J22. 9.15 to 9.30am Â

M5 to Bristol - M4 meet S Wales at Leigh Delamere services. 10.15 to 10.30am. Â

(The WELSH meeting point will be CARDIFF GATE SERVICES - there is a Little Chef (for coffee) and we'll head from there with enough time to meet the Bristol / SW posse.... Â

Meet South cruise at M4 J11 / B3031 Little Chef 11.30 to 11.45. 
Â 
Since it looks like we will be 20 cars, the Marlow / High Wycombe / M40 J4 RV will be at: Â 
Â 
The Three Horseshoes Â ;D Â 
Burroughs Grove Hill Â 
Marlow Â 
Bucks SL7 3RA Â 
Â 
Directions: Â 
Either: Â 
Leave the A404 at the A4155 (Marlow Junction), trun left, straight over the first roundabout, right at the second (signposted Marlow Bottom), straight over the next mini Roundabout and the Pub is about 800 yards up the Hill on your Right Hand side. Â 
Â 
Or: Â 
Continue along the A404 until the BIG Handy Cross Roundabout (M40 Junction 4). Take the first exit (minor road before M40 North sliproad) signposted Marlow Bottom 1.5 miles. Press the Accelerator pedal as HARD as you can to see if you can take the first bend flat but watch out for the manhole cover placed where your RH front wheel will be. Continue thru some nice bends at high speed for a mile ish, and you will see the Three Horseshoes on your left. Â 
Â 
The Pub opens at 11:30, if we're going for the 12:00 to 12.30 Â meet I'll be there for 11:45 ish so if anyone is early they can get a coffee / J20 / half of Rebellion Ale etc - would be nice to give them a bit of custom. Â 
They do sandwiches etc too but I have warned them we prob won't be stopping long enough for food. Â Â 
Â 
Rob Â

Then High Wycombe / M40 J10 / A43( Cherwell Services ) 13.15 to 13.30pm Â

Then A43 Northampton, Â A45 Little Billing / Earls Barton Little Chef 2.15 to 2.30pm. Â 
Then A605 to Peterborough arrive with a lot of luck 3.30ish ready for a drink  Â or two Â Â or three Â ;D
Could meet other on this route if they let us know where. 
PLEASE CONFIRM YOUR MEETING POINT

We would ask you to arrive early at your RV, we will wait 15 mins at the above meeting points if you miss us meet at next point. 
Pete. Â 
If you have problems or think you have missed us please ring me on mobile 07771 560228. Will let you know where we are, if we are not all lost. Â 
Pete 
Â 
Lapttop and Greyman M5 J22/21 Sedgmoor Services 
itex-TT Â Mobile 07771 560228 M5 J22/21Sedgmoor Services 
Jampott Â M4 J18/17 Leigh Delamere Â 
Mav Â ? 
Frank and Co from France 8 cars M4 J11
Donna J11 or Three Horseshoes 
R6BTT / Others. The Three Horseshoes 
Lisa Â M40 J10 / A43 Cherwell Services 
Neil1003. A45 Little Billing / Earls Barton Little Chef? 
Kell Â Not sure yet


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I'm now going up Sunday morning, so please cross me off your list. Ta!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Neil1003. Â A45 Little Billing / Earls Barton Little Chef?


Confirmed, thanks for organising this Pete.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Lisa M40 J10 / A43 Cherwell Services 13.15 -13.30


Yup confirmed. I will aim to get there before 1.15 and will take a buddle of beanos and a Gameboy 
copy of the Times to keep me occupied if you're late.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

I confirm that we'll meet you at the South Cruise junction ! ;D

We should have some nice looking TTs too, amongst us ! :

See you on saturday !


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Hi all,
Who from the S West, S Wales, South cruise to Burghley has Sat Nav?
I have


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I have a dog eared atlas and a great sense of direction (usually).......

But no passenger (*sob*)


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

> Hi all,
> Who from the S West, S Wales, South cruise to Burghley has Sat Nav?
> I have


At least we shouldn't get lost then!!!!!

I have printed out the entire route from MS Autoroute 2003, with all the stops and RV's, in case of any technical hitches on the day


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Right, for Info I am meeting Franck and Co at Sainsburies just off Junction 4 of the M3 at 10.30 - 10.45 with the intention of hooking up at the M4 J11 Rendevous at 11.30

Anyone care to join us feel free!!

SAINSBURIES

From M3 Northbound Turn left at bottom of Slip-road towards Camberley. Turn Right at First set of traffic lights into Sainsburies, follow road around to right, into main car park.

From M3 Southbound, exit at J4, Turn left (back under motorway) right at next roundabout and then Right at Traffic Lights into Sainburies

We will take a scenic country route to the 11.30 meeting point!!

DONS


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> We will take a scenic country route to the 11.30 meeting point!!
> 
> DONS


Wonderful !

Many thanks Donna and Pete for organising this !

Franck, who's going to take the ferry this evening to cross the channel ! ;D


----------

